# Should I buy a set or make my own?



## fulletal7777 (Jun 11, 2014)

So I'm looking to upgrade my tv audio, but I don't want to go crazy (just a simple 2-way). I'm using a little t-amp (says 75x2 @ 4 but realistically probly 40ish). My question is, Shiuld I buy one of their bookshelf 2-way or could I get a lot more for my money buying the drivers direct (like some $30 6 1/2 and a pair of tweeters) and making the cabinet myself? I have a lot of extra MDF lol thanks


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Check out Parts Express. They have some kits and premade speakers. Overnight Sensations and Dayton B652's are talked about Quite abit.


----------

